# what's new?



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

let's do a up to date for everyones current agenda

what are you currently working on?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

current nothing, i have nothing torn down or rebuilding at the moment. 
on my burner is my lincoln. as soon as i decide what im going to really do next, thats big, ill start making progress. 
it needs a frame wrap, im really leaning to hydraulics. but air would be cool, but the york compressor hasnt been made into a oil controll model. and i really want to use hydraulics. i lack a plasma cutter and a better welder than a 170.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)




----------



## nixon186 (Sep 29, 2005)

i'm currently workin on my 68 caddy. i got the bags installed a few months ago and then i got it locked up and put away for winter. last week i started working on the stereo and finishing the trunk. i'll have two 12's in a slot vent enclosure(which i built yesterday) and all kinds of fiberglass work in the trunk. i plan on 'glassin random bones and skulls throughout the trunk. there will also be 6.5" components 'glassed into the rear decklid and front kick panels. i also just ordered a sanden compressor(these two viair 380's suck). i will be installing check valves on my front bags and see if i can get a rolling 3 wheel(i tried without check valves and the air from the bags pushed back to the tank). i'll be sure to post pics as i move along. later.


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

Well. Lets see ...

In late summer I finally finished the ass end of my air setup in the 63. I took it out twice and popped one of the bags because I did not place the bag properly. 

I then said fuck it and tore out the upper control arm and two lower control arms. At this time the rear-end is sitting on the garage floor under my car. I am going to replace all of the bushing in the rear-end with Energy Suspension bushings, paint my rear-end parts and re-assemble here within the next 3 weeks. Then I am going to tear the front suspension out, have 216Rider extend my A-Arms, replace all the bushings in the front w/ Energy Suspension parts, and hit switches this spring and summer.


----------



## lock down (Nov 17, 2005)

Gettin all the pieces together to bag this..............


----------



## MarquisPlaya (Jan 23, 2005)

hopefully picking up a new ride in the new year and jucin it, once i do that, major work for my grand marquis


----------



## nixon186 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lock down_@Dec 22 2005, 11:23 PM~4463984
> *Gettin all the pieces together to bag this..............
> *


so thats the car you've been asking me about? thats badass. i've actually been out working on my car the last few days but my tanks are apart because i'm working on my sub box. i can't get my car aired up to get a pic of my brackets until i hook my tanks back up. i think i'm getting a digital camera for christmas so i'll finally get pics. my brothers camera never has charged batteries. have you got any parts or done any work yet?


----------



## nixon186 (Sep 29, 2005)

heres some motivation to get the caddy bagged lock down!


----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

Since I’m always busy and its cold...

My garage is a mess, I can’t find ish for tools, and my frame is on it’s side. :angry: 

[attachmentid=395681]

But really I’m hoping to get this frame wrapped up by spring, because I don’t know how long I can wait to buy a setup, I really want to hold the chrome shiny things. And to get my fix, the Monte Carlo is still rolling around on the stock frame, but now its sporting some extended a-arms. :cheesy: 

[attachmentid=395682]


----------



## lock down (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nixon186_@Dec 22 2005, 09:49 PM~4464105
> *so thats the car you've been asking me about? thats badass. i've actually been out working on my car the last few days but my tanks are apart because i'm working on my sub box. i can't get my car aired up to get a pic of my brackets until i hook my tanks back up. i think i'm getting a digital camera for christmas so i'll finally get pics. my brothers camera never has charged batteries. have you got any parts or done any work yet?
> *


 Yep that's the one........Hope Santa gets you that camera......... :biggrin: still waitin for those pics  ........Got all the pieces,just no time,or room in my garage to start.
Believe me I'm motivated!  BTW........what tires & rims (size,width) are you runnin to fit em under those skirts? They look like stock rims w/caps.....are they 14's or 15's????? What's the width???


----------



## nixon186 (Sep 29, 2005)

got that camera! i'm doing a last minute road trip tommorrow but i should be home early enough to get to the car. im pretty sure they are 15's(they are stock). i'll get the tire size for you tommorrow. BTW. i've driven the car full side to side, ass up, ass down and the tires never hit the skirts. Just an FYI.


----------



## lock down (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nixon186_@Dec 25 2005, 07:33 PM~4481692
> *got that camera! i'm doing a last minute road trip tommorrow but i should be home early enough to get to the car. im pretty sure they are 15's(they are stock). i'll get the tire size for you tommorrow. BTW. i've driven the car full side to side, ass up, ass down and the tires never hit the skirts. Just an FYI.
> *


Glad to hear Santa visted and you got that camera..... :biggrin: Can't believe those are 15"s and no rubbin!! But I guess that's what originally came on the Caddys. Been worried & been doin some checkin if 14X7 reverse D's 100 spoke will work. I'll be watin for those pics with your brandy new camera...


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

new bag mounts all around to sit it lower and be able to dogleg, check valves after tank, lift and dump controls, and remove front swaybar.


----------



## nixon186 (Sep 29, 2005)

i just got done working on building the frame for my fiberglass extravaganza. i built the slot vent enclosure out of 3/4" MDF and now i will be making a fiberglass cover for the trunk. you can see a skull in the pic that i will be 'glassin in.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

looks sweet man, what will you use for the cover? i would lean twords head liner paddint because its nice, smooth and streches so you have nice smooth lines.


----------



## nixon186 (Sep 29, 2005)

i plan on 'glassin and painting.


----------



## lock down (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nixon186_@Dec 28 2005, 11:37 PM~4504376
> *i just got done working on building the frame for my fiberglass extravaganza. i built the slot vent enclosure out of 3/4" MDF and now i will be making a fiberglass cover for the trunk. you can see a skull in the pic that i will be 'glassin in.
> *


Nice work..BTW...now that I see you got your camera up & workin,any chance for those pics you told me about???? :biggrin:


----------



## nixon186 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lock down_@Dec 29 2005, 12:24 PM~4506456
> *Nice work..BTW...now that I see you got your camera up & workin,any chance for those pics you told me about???? :biggrin:
> *


i have to re-route my electric compressors which requires two 1/2" tees. i just ordered them off suicidedoors.com. in the meanwhile i can't air my car up or fit a jack underneath so you'll have to give me about a week.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nixon186_@Dec 29 2005, 09:13 AM~4505689
> *i plan on 'glassin and painting.
> *


no, instead of the normal cloth use head liner pad, its think...yes, it does take more resin to harden, but it gives nice smooth lines, unless the shape, which i think by the looks of it would do better with a normal cloth


----------



## nixon186 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 29 2005, 04:38 PM~4508330
> *no, instead of the normal cloth use head liner pad, its think...yes, it does take more resin to harden, but it  gives nice smooth lines, unless the shape, which i think by the looks of it would do better with a normal cloth
> *


i see what your saying. i thought you were telling me to upholster my enclosure. i've never heard of using head liner pad for glassin but it's a real good idea. i'm assuming the only place i'm gonna find that is at an auto trim shop right?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

go to jcwhitney and buy a fitsall head liner kit.


----------



## nixon186 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 29 2005, 07:07 PM~4509424
> *go to jcwhitney and buy a fitsall head liner kit.
> *


too late...i already had fleece and i started drinking. next thing you know i'm layin resin.


----------



## integrated_1 (Dec 20, 2005)

looks awsome man


----------



## nixon186 (Sep 29, 2005)

thanks. i'll get some more pics as i move along.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nixon186_@Dec 29 2005, 11:36 PM~4512484
> *too late...i already had fleece and i started drinking. next thing you know i'm layin resin.
> *



:0 :0 :0


on a side note: I know your not supposed to run a regular hose from the EDC, so does anyone know of a good place to get a Steel Braided hose? I want to use up the rest of my 1/2" line.


----------



## 2ManyFatRides (Sep 7, 2005)

If anyone can help me with pics i would appreciate it. Cant fit them on here!!!!

In my spare time i do custom fiberglass work and one thing led to another and heres what i got......

Had a Chevy Beretta (dont laugh yet) i decided to chop up......and i did!!!

Molded a rear end off of a 2004 C5 Corvette. Try finding a fiberglass rear for a C5....took me 3 months!!!! Vette bumpers are now a flexible ABS/Rubber. Also had to modify the deck lid by cutting off 6" and reinforcing.

Front end has been stretched 2 inches to accomodate the BMW headlights that have been molded in.

Hood was chopped off a Ram Air and molded to fit.

Front bumper is from a Honda Prelude....they dont make body kits for these Berettas!!!

Dash was removed and fiberglassed along with the console. Everything was filled and custom gauges were built.

Rear deck holds a 12" subwoofer firing in to the cabin along with components glassed to fit the rear deck also.

All brake calipers and drums have been plated along w/ steel braided lines.

On board air installed with a Sanden 508. Fills 6 gallons with the quickness!!

19" wheels installed, fbss with 1/2" setup, fenders molded with Z3 vents to match the Z3 headlights.

Damn, i could go on and on.......right now finishing up the trunk. I am fiberglassing the complete trunk, but i live in Ohio and our weather doesnt cooperate well.

Oh well, thats what i got.....doesnt sound like much but if youve ever gotten in to body mods you know that took some time!!!!


----------



## 2ManyFatRides (Sep 7, 2005)

Heres a pic of the front!!!


----------



## 2ManyFatRides (Sep 7, 2005)

And one more!!!!


Any opinions????????


----------



## nixon186 (Sep 29, 2005)

i would typically make fun of somone even messing with a beretta. your car on the other hand doesn't even look like a beretta any more. that thing is ri"goddamned"diculous. how much time have you spent on that car? awesome work by the way.


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

well i have been working on small ends

fuel pump probs
tranny probs
exhaust incomplete
rear suspension incomplete

took the motor out to investigate an oil leak near rear of oil pan gasket
and while it was out
i changed the gear drive back to dual chain
sounds much nicer
and i have less blower remarks on the road
had a jammed fuel pump rod
got it fixed
just need to finish up rear suapension and exhaust
wich are going to gether 
because the pipes have to go around suspension


----------



## nixon186 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Dec 30 2005, 05:19 PM~4516846
> *well i have been working on small ends
> 
> fuel pump probs
> ...


I had a pete jackson gear drive on my v8 s10. it was a ******* magnet. anytime i would roll through a parking lot there would be like 3 dudes with mullets asking me to do a burnout.


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

That is ri-donk-u-lous! I like it a lot! Way to change things up man. I can't imagine how much time you have put in to that baby already. Keep up the great work! When you finish it and get it painted, people will tell you that you photoshopped the fucking thing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

Well ...

I got my Energy Suspension bushings for my Rear End and Pan Hard Bar from www.suspension.com ordered today. Should be here next week. Cost $71.00 for rear end and $10.00 for panhard bar. 

I guess it is time to re-fit my brackets and get the upper, lowers, and panhard ready for primer and paint. 

Anyone have any suggestions for a can-type of primer and paint that will hold up on these parts?


----------



## demasiado (Nov 21, 2005)

2many, that shit is awesome!!!!!!!!! Try irfranview for shrinkin pics, its the only free one ive found.

Well, my ranger is on jack stands till I :
install the new stainless tank dad made me (very coo)
replumb and rewire the whole air system
tear out the 2 link and wishbone cause they suck (side slop)
going to put leafs back in?????????????? bags over the axle????????
im sure everyone will say no to that one. I just want it to ride right without building a crazy 4 link. 

then later im gonna:
finish notching it, dude just half notched it
lowered i beams and camber adj.
all so I can put 20s on it and sell it!
im pretty sure I can lower 2 more inches AND 20s

i want to posta pic off my HD, is that possible? it says no dynamic links


----------



## 2ManyFatRides (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback! I have been working on what will be my 18th month on the Beretta. Started as somethin i wasnt planning on showing, just didnt have any use for this car and it wasnt worth anything. 

So i started by molding my own dash, one thing led to another and now what you see is where im at!

Would love to tell you about whats on the engine hoist for it......but got to keep some suspense!! 

Anyway.....just completed my Sanden EDC for it.

I am working on the trunk.....laying it out for the glass work.

Will have more pics soon. Hope to be painted by Spring!! Plan for Cruisefest Nationals to be my first show with this car!

P.S. Damn i'm sick of sanding!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

a couple steps closer to layin her on the ground... decided to go with a triangulated 4-link with the lower bars forward and upper bars reverse to a crossmember


----------



## integrated_1 (Dec 20, 2005)

ho lay GLASS look like.....well not a beretta....way to keep things different good work man


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

This is what I am working on (need air bag brackets)


----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm diggin' your rear end, 2Many.


----------



## 2ManyFatRides (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks Syte!

Rear end took me about 2 months to complete. 

I narrowed the bumper like 8" and had to remove the backup lights out of the plate area. Thats the reason i chose the "euro" tails, so i could use them as backup lights too!

Hard part was keeping all the body lines straight. But man it lines up great and fits the contour of the quarters perfect! I got lucky.

Will have preliminary pics of the trunk this weekend. Will post it in this thread.

Thanks for the props! I've yet to post pics of this car anywhere. Good to hear some positive feedback for workin my ass off!!!


----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

Can you take a better side shot, too? (Looking directly at the side.) I'd really like to see the overall picture.

Someone needs to Photoshop some paint on to that fucker, too. lol


----------



## 2ManyFatRides (Sep 7, 2005)

Sure, I'll get some better pics for you when i take them of the trunk. Will be Friday night so i will post them Saturday.


Its crazy, the pics dont do the overall look of the ride justice!! Real aggressive lookin from the front!

Thanks for your interest Syte!


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by demasiado_@Jan 1 2006, 07:13 AM~4526749
> *Well, my ranger is on jack stands till I :
> install the new stainless tank dad made me (very coo)
> replumb and rewire the whole air system
> ...


Why would you go through the hasel of trying to build a 4 link for the Ranger when we already have a bolt-on 4 link and cantilever kit for them ? You're happy with the fullsize kit kit you already have, and now you can be twice as happy with our Ranger kit.
It's a Triangulated 4 link setup with a new gas tank crossmember that raises the tank 3/4". The kit is designed to lays on 20's no problem and still get 12 + inches of suspension travel. Here's some images of our backhalf display chassis for the Rangers, along with the truck we did for Monster Energy drink with our kit on it, layin 20's










































KP Components Inc.
866-KP-LINKS
www.kpcomponents.com


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

Hey Clint how about a front kit for a 94 ranger I-beam and rear kit.

GOt anything yet?

[email protected]


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Jan 5 2006, 01:36 PM~4554880
> *Hey Clint how about a front kit for a 94 ranger I-beam and rear kit.
> [email protected]
> *



Rob


The rear is shown above and we're currently putting some final touchs on the cantilever front I beam kit. The front will lay flat on 18's and 1/2" off the ground on 20's. The test truck has been on the road for over 9 month with no problems. Just need to correct some issues about the alignment, and draw some instructions, and we're ready to release.



Clint


KP Components Inc.
866-KP-LINKS
www.kpcomponents.com


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

Lay 1/2" off the ground on 20's


What tie rod modifications must be done for the truck to lay? Or do you still have to make a massive notch in the frame for clearance.

Rob


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

bagged the rear of a 65 impy today will get pics tommorow

i have a 51 coming in tommorow for a coat of black primer
and lowering in the front
the back is layed out with a big ass notch

finishing up on a 12v complete wiring job on a 49 chevy
350 motor coming in for it next week also got the material in to make front brackets for the 49

and my car is still the same

if only i could get paid to work on my car...


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)




----------



## MarquisPlaya (Jan 23, 2005)

hopin to pickup a tc soon


----------



## nixon186 (Sep 29, 2005)

got more of the caddy trunk done. i made a spine out of great stuff.(sounds retarded but it's working)started molding that and the skull in the cover. i still have alot of work but it's starting to look like something.


----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nixon186_@Jan 8 2006, 02:28 PM~4573696
> *got more of the caddy trunk done. i made a spine out of great stuff.(sounds retarded but it's working)started molding that and the skull in the cover. i still have alot of work but it's starting to look like something.
> *


looking good


----------



## 2ManyFatRides (Sep 7, 2005)

Progress is the great motivator!!!


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Jan 5 2006, 08:15 PM~4557388
> *bagged the rear of a 65 impy today will get pics tommorow
> 
> i have a 51 coming in tommorow for a coat of black primer
> ...


 I know you are into the 49-54 Chevy cars, and socialize with several people about them. If you ever need a step notch kit for one of those cars, we make one that will lay the car out on large diameter wheel packages. We designed some for a custom shop that's into the suede / rat rod scene and they wanted to lay out on some huge bias ply white walls.
The notch is contured to match the frame rails, and lays right up against the factory seat back. The bottom angle has been match to that of the frame, and the notch center wides at the bottom to also match the bottom flair out of the factory frame. 
Here's an image of the notch.









KP Components Inc.
866-KP-LINKS
www.kpcomponents.com


----------



## sooperspeed (Nov 11, 2005)

Those look nice..... ya just gotta love a laid out rat rod with loud ass pipes


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@Jan 9 2006, 09:15 AM~4578207
> *I know you are into the 49-54 Chevy cars, and socialize with several people about them.  If you ever need a step notch kit for one of those cars, we make one that will lay the car out on large diameter wheel packages. We designed some for a custom shop that's into the suede / rat rod scene and they wanted to lay out on some huge bias ply white walls.
> The notch is contured to match the frame rails, and lays right up against the factory seat back. The bottom angle has been match to that of the frame, and the notch center wides at the bottom to also match the bottom flair out of the factory frame.
> Here's an image of the notch.
> ...


good to know man
how many rides have that notch installed

evber had problems with the stock top hat frames ripping when welding mounts or x members to them


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

There are several cars out there that the shop has notched, and about 6 or so on the new contured notches. I personally never had an issue with that happening, but it is possible I guess. Our notches are made from 3/16 plate so I know they are plenty strong, but like anything else, there's always a weak link someplace.
Thanks for the compliments on the notches. We designed and manufactured them the same way we have all out of 8 piece step notch kits. On a CAD program, cut with a lazer, and CNC formed.


KP Components Inc.
866-KP-LINKS
www.kpcomponents.com


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sooperspeed_@Jan 9 2006, 09:26 AM~4578242
> *Those look nice.....  ya just gotta love a laid out rat rod with loud ass pipes
> *



Gotta love the lay pipe early in the morning. It's like crop dusting the pavement when you're all aired out.


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

FuckingChrist Joe. The Bomber in your name really fits. Good shit there.


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

Got my poly bushing set for my rear end today! Gonna call around and get them pressed in this week. Anybody know what I should pay to get 8 old bushings pressed out and 8 new pushings pressed in?

- Brad


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

sho is a perrty frame set up


----------



## peanut (Sep 29, 2002)

damn that looks good for the clip i want it send it here


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Syte_@Jan 10 2006, 05:43 PM~4589040
> *FuckingChrist Joe. The Bomber in your name really fits. Good shit there.
> *


i got to get back into the 49 coupe

and i just worked on a 54 i'll be putting some pics up sometime tommorow


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

Joebomber im feelin your oldschool rides!


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

just lowered this one


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

how did you lower it? just chop coils? still rides good?


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Jan 11 2006, 01:04 PM~4594619
> *how did you lower it? just chop coils? still rides good?
> *


chop front
de arch back
better shocks


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

I got my new bags in today :cheesy: but still need some rear brackets and someone to weld them in... hint hint fucking hint!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jan 13 2006, 03:42 PM~4612972
> *I got my new bags in today :cheesy: but still need some rear brackets and someone to weld them in... hint hint fucking hint!!!! :biggrin:
> *


come over trade parts for weld job


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Jan 13 2006, 05:00 PM~4613092
> *come over trade parts for weld job
> *


pm'd


----------



## demasiado (Nov 21, 2005)

Kontrol Phreaks, that is very tight, but I cant afford all that stuff, Im just gonna fab it up and weld it all. Thanks for the pics though!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLNGTZ (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nixon186_@Dec 30 2005, 02:46 PM~4516650
> *i would typically make fun of somone even messing with a beretta.
> *


REALLY!!!! How about this for a Beretta? 3800sc swap over 300 horses. Z3 fenders, Ram-air hood, 18's chrome rims, BMW E-36 angel-eye headlights, shaved front bumper. The car will be done by May first. Full custom interior and stereo. The system has already hit 148.7 at a USAC event. 2 JLAudio 12W6's.


----------



## ROLNGTZ (Jan 15, 2006)

Picture of the exterior mods.


----------



## ROLNGTZ (Jan 15, 2006)

Just for the heel of it. Picture of my 2000 Lincoln LS. Eibach springs 1.75 inch drop. 19's Konig Prophey chrome rims and a Razzi body-kit.


----------



## integrated_1 (Dec 20, 2005)

[attachmentid=427639]soon to be bagged by aac


----------



## integrated_1 (Dec 20, 2005)

shit how do u make the pic smaller and sorry for the quality of the pic my g/f took it n fucked with it.....only pic i have of my car rite now


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by integrated_1_@Jan 18 2006, 02:09 AM~4646910
> *shit how do u make the pic smaller and sorry for the quality of the pic my g/f took it n fucked with it.....only pic i have of my car rite now
> *


the resolution was too big.


----------



## demasiado (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by integrated_1_@Jan 18 2006, 03:09 AM~4646910
> *shit how do u make the pic smaller and sorry for the quality of the pic my g/f took it n fucked with it.....only pic i have of my car rite now
> *


look up irfranview, its free and can shrink well
the pic you posted makes me dizzy :barf: :biggrin: 
i was about to make a comment on the berettas but Im thinking about doing a chevy sprint so at least your car came with 4 cyl. instead of three! haha


----------



## ROLNGTZ (Jan 15, 2006)

i was about to make a comment on the berettas but Im thinking about doing a chevy sprint so at least your car came with 4 cyl. instead of three! haha
[/quote]
My Beretta came with a 3.1 v6 140 horsepower. The 3.1 sucked. No real mods were available to get the performance I wanted. So I dropped a 3800sc in it. Of course I worked the motor. So it isn't stock. :biggrin:


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

you can't make chicken salad with chicken shit


----------



## subliminalmatt (Oct 14, 2004)

this is my current project. its a 77 impala in about a month it'll be lay'd out and fully shaved. i currently have the rear doors shaved. will post more pix when new stuff happends. i know the wheels look pink in the pic but they are red. im going for a old school rod look to it. waiting to put my wide whites on.


----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by subliminalmatt_@Jan 18 2006, 11:20 AM~4649412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If it weren't for the fact that I like what you're gonna be doin to it, I'd suggest that you leave it in the cemetary.

Since I like what you're gonna do to it, KEEP ME POSTED.


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

Since, apparently, we all need to have project approval from Syte prior to beginning our work, I want to put him on notice that I am planning on finishing the air ride installation in my 63 Impala. I hope this meets with your approval ...


----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

WTF? You're not done with that turd yet?


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

I'm still banging my turd.


----------



## demasiado (Nov 21, 2005)

just got done with one myself..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

You got pics?


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by demasiado+Jan 20 2006, 07:42 AM~4664138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao:


----------



## demasiado (Nov 21, 2005)

of my turd? no I usually dont waste the time. I'm not really needing to document my shits right now. I can take some pics next time if you like.
:thumbsup:


----------



## demasiado (Nov 21, 2005)

definately needs more cowbell


----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

lol

YES! DIDN'T YOU GUYS KNOW I HAVE A SICK FECES FETISH?


----------



## demasiado (Nov 21, 2005)

your the one who wanted pics of my turd dude. We just answered your question. No I dont.


----------



## demasiado (Nov 21, 2005)

oops, totally misread your post. Please retract my earlier statement from the record.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

you still haven't posted pics of your 2 link/3/link dealie


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

I always forget to bring that stupidfukn camera to my garage :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_diddy1_@Jan 10 2006, 08:03 PM~4589212
> *Got my poly bushing set for my rear end today! Gonna call around and get them pressed in this week. Anybody know what I should pay to get 8 old bushings pressed out and 8 new pushings pressed in?
> 
> - Brad
> *


Got all 8 bushings taken out and pressed in for $40. Don't think that is too bad ... Now I gotta find a single 13" bag ... Anyone wanna sell a single?


----------



## MarquisPlaya (Jan 23, 2005)

why do you need only one?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

sorry but a g-body owner can not say trud to a impala owner


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MarquisPlaya_@Jan 24 2006, 10:42 PM~4697939
> *why do you need only one?
> *


Popped one shortly after I installed it. Now I only have one good bag. Figured someone out here might have a single laying around. I know I do!


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by b_diddy1_@Jan 24 2006, 10:30 PM~4698824
> *Popped one shortly after I installed it. Now I only have one good bag. Figured someone out here might have a single laying around. I know I do!
> *


how did it pop


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Jan 25 2006, 12:57 AM~4698992
> *how did it pop
> *


Well ... I had the lower bracket free standing on top of the cup that the spring sits on on top of the rear control arm. This allowed to bag to slop around. On the passenger side rear axel, the brake line runs on the front of the axle. When the bag collapsed, it was being gouged by the brake line and the little clippy thing that holds the brake line to the axle. I only hit the switch a hand full of times. I locked it up, heard a pop, then woooooooooooot and the ass end dropped on the passenger side. I had to limp it home.

I then decided to rip everything back out and learn from my mistakes. I will take pics as soon as I get the rear end put back together.


----------



## demasiado (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jan 23 2006, 04:47 PM~4687912
> *you still haven't posted pics of your 2 link/3/link dealie
> *


mine? :uh:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by demasiado_@Jan 27 2006, 03:02 PM~4717851
> *mine? :uh:
> *


no no, I saw em. Thanks to phatz :biggrin:


----------



## demasiado (Nov 21, 2005)

whew, glad thats over :cheesy:


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

two new cars to tear apart just a simple fb system for the 77 impala and a fbss for the 4dr 
[attachmentid=443767]
[attachmentid=443768]
[attachmentid=443769]


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

[attachmentid=443771]
[attachmentid=443773]


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@Jan 31 2006, 06:03 PM~4744633
> *[attachmentid=443771]
> [attachmentid=443773]
> *


the hubs are what make that ride the shit.


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jan 31 2006, 05:04 PM~4744646
> *the hubs are what make that ride the shit.
> *


hell ya wal mart special 50.00 spinning hub caps


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@Jan 31 2006, 06:07 PM~4744664
> *hell ya wal mart special 50.00 spinning hub caps
> *


:thumbsup: your officially my new hero. :biggrin:


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jan 31 2006, 05:08 PM~4744674
> *:thumbsup: your officially my new hero.  :biggrin:
> *


fuckin D


----------



## Sivik (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@Feb 1 2006, 12:07 PM~4744664
> *hell ya wal mart special 50.00 spinning hub caps
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

bag the rear


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

I got my rear lower control arms, upper control arm, and panhard bar painted. I went with some black self-etching primer and flat black paint. I am heading out to the local Lowes to see if I can find some new grade 8 bolts to replace the old ones. I should have the rear-end stuff back in the ride this weekend. I am just waiting on my tax return money so I can buy another bag and some extended shocks so that I can get my rear-end setup officially finished. Now, on to the front!

- Brad


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_diddy1_@Feb 7 2006, 01:30 PM~4795135
> *I got my rear lower control arms, upper control arm, and panhard bar painted. I went with some black self-etching primer and flat black paint. I am heading out to the local Lowes to see if I can find some new grade 8 bolts to replace the old ones. I should have the rear-end stuff back in the ride this weekend. I am just waiting on my tax return money so I can buy another bag and some extended shocks so that I can get my rear-end setup officially finished. Now, on to the front!
> 
> - Brad
> *


Got the two rear control arms installed with all new poly bushings, new paint, and new grade 8 bolts. Just gotta get the upper control arm, panhard bar, and bags put back in ... pics to come


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_diddy1_@Feb 14 2006, 12:55 AM~4844425
> *Got the two rear control arms installed with all new poly bushings, new paint, and new grade 8 bolts. Just gotta get the upper control arm, panhard bar, and bags put back in ... pics to come
> *


Hurry up and get those pics homie! I am curious how it is looking because i was going to bag my impala and ended up trading it. Just curious on what i could have had!


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 14 2006, 11:25 PM~4850570
> *Hurry up and get those pics homie! I am curious how it is looking because i was going to bag my impala and ended up trading it. Just curious on what i could have had!
> *



Here is the "before" pic. I will post a pic when I get the ass back together. Keep in mind that the fron won't be done for a month or three.

- Brad


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

i just finished putting together my grill i have the old extra parts for sale if anyone is interested


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

Did you have any of those pieces re-chromed, polished, or repaired. I can imagine how hard it would be to find perfect chrome for that bad boy!


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

Got all my rear suspension parts bolted in. Now I gotta get another bag, some extended shocks, and get that ass back together!


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by b_diddy1_@Feb 24 2006, 01:08 AM~4917195
> *Did you have any of those pieces re-chromed, polished, or repaired. I can imagine how hard it would be to find perfect chrome for that bad boy!
> *


no it's all perfectly strait peices just maby a little adjusting i'm leaving the re-chrome to when the car gets painted


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

finally getting in them brackets I need, but I'mma need to change out a couple of things in the rear before I mess with it.


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Feb 24 2006, 11:40 AM~4919503
> *finally getting in them brackets I need, but I'mma need to change out a couple of things in the rear before I mess with it.
> *


cool man hurry up homie


----------



## peanut (Sep 29, 2002)

[attachmentid=477940]
[attachmentid=477941]
and i turn 21 on monday also so its time to go drink all next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Feb 24 2006, 01:05 PM~4919674
> *cool man hurry up homie
> *


hoping SD will get the parts in by this week.  I'm getting tired of scraping all of the place unintentionally. :angry:


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peanut_@Feb 26 2006, 02:07 AM~4929624
> *[attachmentid=477940]
> [attachmentid=477941]
> and i turn 21 on monday also so its time to go drink all next weekend :biggrin:
> *


So you are just a young buck? 21 years old, man them was the days ...


----------



## peanut (Sep 29, 2002)

yeah gettin ready to turn 21 and on my 3rd buildup.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Feb 24 2006, 01:05 PM~4919674
> *cool man hurry up homie
> *


should be getting in my stuff from SD this week, try your best not to laugh when you see how my truck looks now.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

bought a portapower, 3ft 1/4" thick angle iron and some steel pipe. time to finish the body dolly, and build that strong arm c-clamp


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 27 2006, 01:34 PM~4938610
> *bought a portapower, 3ft 1/4" thick angle iron and some steel pipe. time to finish the body dolly, and build that strong arm c-clamp
> *




did u get the body off yet? I just got my cutty and am tempted to start doing a frame off. did you pull your entire front clip? Doors? Lemme know.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

waiting on some parts and some money for the 3/4" line upgrade. :biggrin:


----------



## demasiado (Nov 21, 2005)

portapowers are tha shit :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Feb 27 2006, 02:35 PM~4938618
> *did u get the body off yet? I just got my cutty and am tempted to start doing a frame off. did you pull your entire front clip? Doors? Lemme know.
> *


doors, clip, hood, trunk lid ( might be removes to use a engine hoist to lift the back.) but everything is staying in or on the car. the body dolly is no finished save for paint :biggrin: c-clamp this weekend. 
im kinda holding back for great weather, i dont want it shitting on the body for the time it takes me to strip the frame down and get it to my other work shop ( where 220 is wired up) then ill moves the body back inside


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

you type like a fuckhead


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Mar 8 2006, 09:27 AM~5000809
> *you type like a fuckhead
> *


indeed sir, pleasent day it tiss.


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 8 2006, 09:42 AM~5001217
> *indeed sir, pleasent day it tiss.
> *


haha yeah it is i just found out the effects of muriatic acid on driveway oil stains
so what exactly are you working on the lincoln?
and your taking the frame off
and you took the doors off?
damn you better build something bad ass


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

Joe Im diggin your website! Who did all the graphics? are those just fonts? or you made them?


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Mar 8 2006, 10:49 AM~5001719
> *Joe Im diggin your website! Who did all the graphics? are those just fonts? or you made them?
> *


i did everything on it drawing to designing the words 
it is on hold for the past couple months my computer is so fucked i can't even work on it
the only thing i can do is go on line
i can't use macromedia or photoshop 
so i've been loosing money


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

dam we should get you to make some cool graphics for ours.
and i can ship you some parts. barter.


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Mar 8 2006, 11:24 AM~5001992
> *dam we should get you to make some cool graphics for ours.
> and i can ship you some parts. barter.
> *


that sounds cool
once i get my computer shit like what part are you talking about


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Mar 8 2006, 11:45 AM~5001680
> *haha yeah it is i just found out the effects of muriatic acid on driveway oil stains
> so what exactly are you working on the lincoln?
> and your taking the frame off
> ...


haha yeah i really dont present my thoughts very well when i type.
so ill try it again.

i have complete building a adjustable body dolly for my lincoln, it just needs paint to prevent the rust and to look cool  
this weekend i am building a c-clamp with a 4-ton porta power, this will inable me to forum steel around turns and bends on the frame as i wrap the frame up in 3/16 steel. 
no i am not taking the doors off, front clip, hood or trunk lid. im also leaving the interior in. thats how it will sit on the body dolly. as for the procec of removing the body from the frame i might remove the trunk lid if needed because i am lifting the back section with an engine hoist and the front will be lifted with 2 floor jacks up the pinch welds, then once its high enought 4x4 wood will be places under the car side to side under the jacks, ill use jack stands and wood planks and shims to get it higher and higher untill the grill is 35" from the ground ( higth of the engine)


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

gonna start baggin' the impala. Lookin around, trying to decide on a set up. Was gonna paint it, but figured I'll do that last.


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 8 2006, 01:27 PM~5002802
> *haha yeah i really dont present my thoughts very well when i type.
> so ill try it again.
> 
> ...


sounds good that's how i did the 52 and the 65 impala minus the engine hoist

the c clamp sounds cool


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

playing the waiting game with SD.


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Mar 12 2006, 10:52 AM~5031535
> *playing the waiting game with SD.
> *


just almost finished my rear suspension decided to keep it simple

and i'm waiting on sd for parts to air up a 54 chevy
also am starting sheetmetal work on my car looking for a 51-52 stock chevy gas tank if anyone knows of one


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Mar 8 2006, 03:29 PM~5003265
> *sounds good that's how i did the 52 and the 65 impala minus the engine hoist
> 
> the c clamp sounds cool
> *


 :biggrin: built this this morning, thought i would post it up, still needs paint like all of my tools, but there ya go. 2x2x1/4 tubing with a 4ton porta power.


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 18 2006, 02:34 PM~5074972
> *:biggrin:  built this this morning, thought i would post it up, still needs paint like all of my tools, but there ya go.  2x2x1/4 tubing with a 4ton porta power.
> *


What'cha gonna use that beast for?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by b_diddy1_@Mar 18 2006, 05:04 PM~5075956
> *What'cha gonna use that beast for?
> *


shaping the metal to my frame, frame wrap my friend. the only way to roll.


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

no triangulation


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Mar 18 2006, 06:23 PM~5076283
> *no triangulation
> *


see i have been thinking of this, but in my head i dismissed gussets because its 1/4 2x2 and it will be bending 3/16.... i still might go back an do that


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

this came in this afternoon for air bags and step notch


----------



## demasiado (Nov 21, 2005)

nice


----------



## Simplicity (Jan 15, 2006)

That will look good! We dont usually see cars from that era.


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

i have the front left pocket set up
halfwaydone on the passenger side 
have the rear floor cut open just waiting tommorow i'm gonna get the step notch and do the notch and bridge
hopefully my pars come in this week


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

Still got the Cuttlass under construction. Finished up on the trunk redesign so I can fit a cylinder back thier as well. got the rear end and rear control arms in. got to extend and reinforce the fronts and I'll be out for spring time.. I post up some pics soon. I also got a 425 hp small block goin in as soon as it rolls. :thumbsup:

I got a fever, and the presciption is more power...


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

finally got my parts in, just need to finish up some of the ins. on it and then off to Joe's!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Griff (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nixon186_@Dec 22 2005, 04:39 PM~4461355
> *i'm currently workin on my 68 caddy. i got the bags installed a few months ago and then i got it locked up and put away for winter. last week i started working on the stereo and finishing the trunk. i'll have two 12's in a slot vent enclosure(which i built yesterday) and all kinds of fiberglass work in the trunk. i plan on 'glassin random bones and skulls throughout the trunk. there will also be 6.5" components 'glassed into the rear decklid and front kick panels. i also just ordered a sanden compressor(these two viair 380's suck). i will be installing check valves on my front bags and see if i can get a rolling 3 wheel(i tried without check valves and the air from the bags pushed back to the tank). i'll be sure to post pics as i move along. later.
> *


Does that caddy lay frame? It gets real low even with what looks like stock tires and rims. Very nice either way.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

this just in:

i just orderd a Wolf 4 layer car cover, so i can be at some what of an ease with the body sitting out side for a week or so.
also bough engine feet do i can have a great place to have my engine and tranny and be mobile :biggrin: 

next on the list: bolts for the body dolly to bolt the body down, boxes, tags, bags and other items to log and label EVERYthing to be unbolted, screwed moved or breathed on. im going to be super picky about taking it apart. like the bumper shims are going to be wire tied together and labled to just what bolt they where on. everything separate,catoagorized and labled. pictures, diagrams if needed. metal pictures tend to fade when its a long term project.


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 21 2006, 10:19 PM~5096450
> *this just in:
> 
> i just orderd a Wolf 4 layer car cover, so i can be at some what of an ease with the body sitting out side for a week or so.
> ...


some encouragment


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Mar 22 2006, 10:32 AM~5098758
> *some encouragment
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

g78 tires on the wheel well
and some new rocker pics after the new rear suspension work
and my radio and steering wheel install
the back bumper still needs to be lowered


----------



## RollinSlow84 (Jun 26, 2003)

daaaaaammmmmmmmnnnnn!


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)




----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

best lookin 4 door i ever seen :biggrin:


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 25 2006, 11:16 PM~5120972
> *best lookin 4 door i ever seen :biggrin:
> *


it was either this or a hard top i had for a day
the H/T wouldn't of had the same effect when it was dropped


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

i had some extra tanks in the garage so i figured i'd add one to the 52
i think the sticker fits well


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

That ride of yours don't get much lower dan dat'! Looking good! Say, has your Dad bought any new Bentleys lately!


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

I finally got my 13" bag ordered today. Got a great price from Phatz at AAC. Got all my clearance problems worked out, bracket locations figured and tested. At full drop the bag brackets meet each other perfectly and the bag looks like a pretty little double cheeseburger! Checked the entire range of motion and can easily fit my hand between the sidewalls of the bag and the rear axle. Got my brackets painted up and ready to install. Just waiting on bag. Will post pics very soon!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

post some pics diddy, when its all together.


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 31 2006, 12:41 AM~5153811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Will do bro. It is taking me way too long to get this thing done. Money has been super tight this last year. Been the main money maker while my wife was in nursing school. Hope to see some more free cash soon!


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 30 2006, 10:41 PM~5153811
> *
> 
> 
> ...




SOMEBODYS wants some BIG inches :biggrin: 

Good 2 see you are doing your own frame. You will be proud of it when you are done. Nothing like banging your own shit that you built!


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

finally got my copper tubing/fittings/and oiler ready for installation. Just need one more damn fitting and I'm good to go!!! :biggrin:


----------



## demasiado (Nov 21, 2005)

ordered my new slam rs-7's, brackets, and an AZ. Got most of the plumbing and re-wiring done. Have to add some braces to my new tank next weekend and figure out how to cut out my old tank without removing the bed of the truck. Now I should be able to get it up with the materials i have just have to assemble......... Doing my Kitchen first though. New walls, wiring, plumbing, floor, cabinets, countertops, the works. Oh wait wrong thread sorry


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

just got back from the parker store
i'll post up what i'm doing so far


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

o took the bumpers off the lincoln today, nothing much but its something...i think.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

just had to see what it would look like:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Apr 1 2006, 03:44 PM~5162293
> *just had to see what it would look like:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like ass, good joke fuck nut. 





just playing :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

lol, ya JERK!! :cheesy:

hey Mark you think I should put in a relief valve or just plug up the extra port?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Apr 1 2006, 04:31 PM~5162382
> *lol, ya JERK!! :cheesy:
> 
> hey Mark you think I should put in a relief valve or just plug up the extra port?
> *


what extra port


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 1 2006, 04:45 PM~5162431
> *what extra port
> *


I have a 8 gal. 8 port tank. 4 front ports used for valves, bottom plugged, top is being used for gauge and pressure switch, left side is water trap and hose fitting, then there's the right side port (??).


----------



## demasiado (Nov 21, 2005)

do a female Quick Disconnect so you can air up a flat?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Apr 1 2006, 04:50 PM~5162446
> *I have a 8 gal. 8 port tank. 4 front ports used for valves, bottom plugged, top is being used for gauge and pressure switch, left side is water trap and hose fitting, then there's the right side port (??).
> *


you need to put a drain cock on the bottom, i never liked safty valves :uh: ither a shrader valve or like said about a coupling for a air line...


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

been working on this


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

looks great joe, im diggin it. whats going on with the valves there?


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 1 2006, 10:23 PM~5163904
> *looks great joe, im diggin it. whats going on with the valves there?
> *


just the rears i wanted to snug them up so they didn't look like they were stickin out into some odd place


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

thats some good plumin there :cheesy:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)




----------



## demasiado (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey Joe
how you keep the car from leaning with the T like that? check valves?


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by demasiado_@Apr 2 2006, 06:05 AM~5164677
> *Hey Joe
> how you keep the car from leaning with the T like that? check valves?
> *


the car will have a full 8 valve set up i just t'd it because i had just finished the bags
i still need to plumb and wire the set up and do the sheetmetal work


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by demasiado_@Apr 2 2006, 06:05 AM~5164677
> *Hey Joe
> how you keep the car from leaning with the T like that? check valves?
> *


but for cars with front back set ups like that
yes a check valve will do the trick


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by demasiado_@Apr 2 2006, 07:05 AM~5164677
> *Hey Joe
> how you keep the car from leaning with the T like that? check valves?
> *


yup, but plumb it like this at the bags using not 4 but 6 valves:


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

still need to finish it up against the back (against the rear seat floor)
i say i should be finished by tommorow night


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Apr 2 2006, 11:41 PM~5168785
> *still need to finish it up against the back (against the rear seat floor)
> i say i should be finished by tommorow night
> *


you gonna be busy this Wed.? :biggrin:


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Apr 3 2006, 01:24 AM~5169281
> *you gonna be busy this Wed.?  :biggrin:
> *


i should have some time
the only thing i have so far for that 47 coming in is mount the tranny and linkage till my shippment comes in


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

sweet, I just ordered in my 3/4" lines. Should be getting the fittings for my Sanden soon *crosses fingers... Just need to buy some reducer fittings, some flat bump stops and I'm good to go on the set-up PERIOD!! :cheesy:
may need to do some minor trimming though.


UPDATE -

got some goodies in the mail today :biggrin: 

















3/4" to 1/2" fittings 

that one fitting came in too!! :cheesy: 
this is what it's supposed to look like just mounted in place of the original block:









back shot


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)




----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN JOE!

That makes me want to get the 57 Panel done! I need to print that pic out, pin it up in the garage and use it for inspitration!

:worship:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

damn fucking rain is killing my inspiration.


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Apr 4 2006, 11:45 AM~5177710
> *damn fucking rain is killing my inspiration.
> *


i just finished wiring up all 8 valves 

wiring valves in the rain is a bitch especially whem your soldering them


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Apr 4 2006, 12:45 PM~5177710
> *damn fucking rain is killing my inspiration.
> *


Send some of it this way ............. Im tired of being a volunteer fireman every damn weekend with these dang wildfires we keep getting!


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leks_@Apr 4 2006, 01:49 PM~5178079
> *Send some of it this way ............. Im tired of being a volunteer fireman every damn weekend with these dang wildfires we keep getting!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Apr 4 2006, 01:20 PM~5177898
> *i just finished wiring up all 8 valves
> 
> wiring valves in the rain is a bitch especially whem your soldering them
> *


you cool with some work tomorrow Joe?


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Apr 4 2006, 07:05 PM~5180070
> *you cool with some work tomorrow Joe?
> *


should be if it ain't raining like today


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Apr 4 2006, 09:48 PM~5180618
> *should be if it ain't raining like today
> *


yeah the rain pretty much fucked up my plans on working some on my truck today. :angry: We'll see tomorrow though.


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Apr 4 2006, 08:56 PM~5180670
> *yeah the rain pretty much fucked up my plans on working some on my truck today.  :angry: We'll see tomorrow though.
> *


ihear thursday to sunday should be cool


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Apr 4 2006, 11:16 PM~5181090
> *ihear thursday to sunday should be cool
> *


sounds good. I should be getting the air line soon too. :biggrin: hit you up Thurs.

caught some jackass trying to jack my truck today


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Apr 4 2006, 11:19 PM~5181108
> *sounds good. I should be getting the air line soon too.  :biggrin: hit you up Thurs.
> 
> caught some jackass trying to jack my truck today
> ...


i like the dodge man, its refreshing to see something not normal.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 5 2006, 10:51 AM~5183370
> *i like the dodge man, its refreshing to see something not normal.
> *


thanks, I don't see ANY dakotas wired in Cali... well were I'm at I'm the only one.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Apr 4 2006, 11:19 PM~5181108
> *sounds good. I should be getting the air line soon too.  :biggrin: hit you up Thurs.
> 
> caught some jackass trying to jack my truck today
> ...


Lovin the truck homie!!!


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

thanks it's still all fucked up though. Need to finish the upgrades soon, but the rain is fucking up the work time on it. :angry:


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

Did you send it this way? Looks like I may not need to play firefighter this weekend!!!!!!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

I sold my Impala and i am about to sell my cutt and going to go pick this up either tonight or tomorrow! This S.O.B. is clean!! True SS with the original gauges and fresh paint and not one bubble of rust! About to order my bag setup from Phatz after i get back from my honeymoon in a week.. I will update you on the setup


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

Nice find!

ugly color interior tho


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leks_@Apr 5 2006, 02:49 PM~5185125
> *Nice find!
> 
> ugly color interior tho
> *


I know. He dyed it that color. I think i might end up just changing the whole color scheme all together though.. Man it is nice. This thing smells like a brand new car on the inside! LOL


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leks_@Apr 5 2006, 02:46 PM~5185104
> *Did you send it this way?  Looks like I may not need to play firefighter this weekend!!!!!!
> *


trying like hell to. although I do have a gang of buckets filled with rain for ya :biggrin: my little nephews playroom's roofing is leaking bad AND I MEAN BAD.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 5 2006, 02:47 PM~5185108
> *I sold my Impala and i am about to sell my cutt and going to go pick this up either tonight or tomorrow! This S.O.B. is clean!!  True SS with the original gauges and fresh paint and not one bubble of rust! About to order my bag setup from Phatz after i get back from my honeymoon in a week.. I will update you on the setup
> *


you lucky MOth FIWJFE OFIWE FIOEOIY IUG I!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 

sweet find though man. Trying to see if I can find a 66 malibu.  :biggrin:


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Apr 5 2006, 02:53 PM~5185169
> *Trying to see if I can find a 66 malibu.    :biggrin:
> *


Now that would be a sweet find, That would make a mighty fine street/strip!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Apr 5 2006, 02:53 PM~5185169
> *you lucky MOth FIWJFE OFIWE FIOEOIY IUG I!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> sweet find though man. Trying to see if I can find a 66 malibu.    :biggrin:
> *


LOL thanks homie! I am getting it for hella cheap too! 

60's Malibu's are tight!! And very different! When are you tryin to get on one? I can keep my eye out for you if you would like.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leks_@Apr 5 2006, 02:57 PM~5185211
> *Now that would be a sweet find, That would make a mighty fine street/strip!
> *



yup, planin on baggin it on 20" twisted vistas. :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 5 2006, 02:58 PM~5185221
> *LOL thanks homie! I am getting it for hella cheap too!
> 
> 60's Malibu's are tight!! And very different! When are you tryin to get on one? I can keep my eye out for you if you would like.
> *


After I finish some upgrades on the truck, selling it and from there I hope to find a 66. *crossin fingerz.

hellz yeah if you happen to see one lemme know.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Apr 5 2006, 03:03 PM~5185262
> *After I finish some upgrades on the truck, selling it and from there I hope to find a 66. *crossin fingerz.
> 
> hellz yeah if you happen to see one lemme know.
> *


Yeah that shit would be tight on some 20's!! I am going to have two sets of rims for the imp. I am of course going to have my wires and then a set of Torq-Thrust rims.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

which ones is for the shows? lol
might pick me up some 13's for it.

something like this:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Apr 5 2006, 03:10 PM~5185317
> *which ones is for the shows? lol
> might pick me up some 13's for it.
> *


Probably going to use the torq thrust for the shows and then the wires for rollin. Might try to get on some of those new lights for the wires. they look pretty tight! Expensive as shit though! :uh:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 5 2006, 03:22 PM~5185397
> *Probably going to use the torq thrust for the shows and then the wires for rollin. Might try to get on some of those new lights for the wires. they look pretty tight! Expensive as shit though! :uh:
> *


lol, I seen those.


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Apr 5 2006, 03:10 PM~5185317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

just got the viejitos 47 in i'll post pics in a bit


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

started to do up a little mock up of the tank. takin this board I found in the garage to the local japs at audio store to carpet it up. :biggrin: can't wait for the 3/4" line!!!! 

check out my wiring Phatz... I'm doin it I'M DOIN IT!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

hers the trunk shot of the 54


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

and here is the 47 just rolled in


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

What's up with the bullet holes?


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by b_diddy1_@Apr 5 2006, 08:12 PM~5187460
> *What's up with the bullet holes?
> *


previouse owner had a psycho wife she hit it and dented the whole side poured paint on it and some of the interior and keyed itthis guy put those bullit hole stickers to kinda take his mind off all the dents


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Apr 5 2006, 10:53 PM~5187722
> *previouse owner had a psycho wife she hit it and dented the whole side poured paint on it and some of the interior and keyed itthis guy put those bullit hole stickers to kinda take his mind off all the dents
> *



Understandable. It had me second guessing myself. I saw that dent in the fender and I began to wonder whether they were real holes!


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Apr 5 2006, 07:34 PM~5186915
> *and here is the 47 just rolled in
> 
> 
> ...


:tears: still looks beautiful.


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

Got my bag in today. Didn't have time to take pics. Lays pretty good. Looks like rocker panel is about 3 inches off of the ground. Locks pretty high too. 14" wheels come completely out of the wheel well. That is pretty good for a 63 Impala. Will post pics ASAP.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

I'm fucking pissed!!! :angry::angry::angry: stupid UPS!!
damn air lines supposed to be in today but this happened.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

FINALLY after two days of waiting. got in my air line last night. Gonna work on my Sanden and then get my ass down to Danz USA for some shots and if possible parts info. :biggrin:


did some work on my sanden:


























the air line:









almost ready:


----------



## lock down (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Apr 13 2006, 08:11 AM~5232813
> *FINALLY after two days of waiting. got in my air line last night. Gonna work on my Sanden and then get my ass down to Danz USA for some shots and if possible parts info. :biggrin:
> did some work on my sanden:
> 
> ...


Great to see you workin on it,instead of helping me out........LOL!!
And thanks for all of it!


----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

What kind of fittings are those, Foey?


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

i see you like to play with toy dinosaures


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Finally got her home. I have already thrown on the 13's and a new windshield and some parts under the hood.. Just need to get with phatz to get a setup sent my way and she will be close to being done.. Very clean car though! Still has the original tach and everything! :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

:0


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

GAHHHHHH, YOU GOTTA LET ME TOUCH THAT BIA ONE DAY!!!!!!!!! 

sweet find Purple SWEEEEETTTTT


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Apr 13 2006, 11:05 PM~5238040
> *GAHHHHHH, YOU GOTTA LET ME TOUCH THAT BIA ONE DAY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> sweet find Purple SWEEEEETTTTT
> *


LOL thanks homie! I am almost too damn scared to bag it because it is so clean, but oh well fuck it. It's meant to lay on its frame! :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Apr 13 2006, 09:19 PM~5237369
> *i see you like to play with toy dinosaures
> *


 :biggrin: I like to call them action figures when my little nephew comes to visit.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Syte_@Apr 13 2006, 09:13 PM~5237312
> *What kind of fittings are those, Foey?
> *


Alkons. 3/4" to 1/2" npt.

did some mock up work and wire measuring, also rewired my switches, they looked like shhit before. 



























having some trouble with my copper tubing now. The way I have it, it's supposed to be run within the frame some and then meet up with the 1/2" air line, but getting under there isn't tat easy right now. Other than that I am almost ready to run my Sanden. :biggrin: 

Need to do a complete tera down so I can redo ALL the wiring. Plus need to redo the headliner, ex'd the previous plans for it, might do a wrap or something (was reading a little in the interior forum). 

*HAPPY EASTER FUCKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :cheesy:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Here are some updated pics. I tried to drive it to a show this weekend and my water pump blew on me on the way so i said screw it and ordered a new chrome one and some new alluminum pulleys and a new alluminum radiator. Should be in today!  

Cant wait to get under there and bag this monster!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

:0


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

Mark, that lincoln is gonna look hot. Body looks clean.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nyccustomizer_@May 13 2006, 10:21 PM~5424427
> *Mark, that lincoln is gonna look hot.  Body looks clean.
> *


it is a super clean body, the frame is very clean as well. look like as if you where to go by a new vehicle and drive it in the rain a few times, just some road dirt. after washin it off today its allll black and nice,


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

well i desided i'm going to chop the roof down on the 52
i have a couple drawing of how i want it


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@May 16 2006, 02:25 PM~5439211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 man thats a tuff lookin car :cheesy:


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 16 2006, 10:21 PM~5442480
> *man thats a tuff lookin car :cheesy:
> *


yeah
it's a good thing i finally got it on the floor
so i can get my next cars in 
still gotta make shifter rods and get a drive shaft fit on


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@May 17 2006, 09:54 AM~5444285
> *yeah
> it's a good thing i finally got it on the floor
> so i can get my next cars in
> ...


whats the deal with that? does droppin an old bomb intall that all the time?


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 17 2006, 09:23 AM~5444429
> *whats the deal with that? does droppin an old bomb intall that all the time?
> *


no i just took my time on the 4 link part ordered it late took almost 3 weeks to get it 
now all the drive train and rear bags were on hold be cause of that and i have to custom make shift linkage

and i had some family stuff needed to take care of here so things were on hold

baggin a bomb should be no more than a 2 week job
one week with all the machinery on hand
i used alot of plasma cutrting on thisd bomb making custom 4 link mountinhg brackets and a arm plates


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@May 17 2006, 11:09 AM~5444665
> *no i just took my time on the 4 link part ordered it late took almost 3 weeks to get it
> now all the drive train and rear bags were on hold be cause of that and i have to custom make shift linkage
> 
> ...


no, i was saying. when baggin a bomb, is making custom shifter links a must


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

:uh: All dolled up, huh. Did you manage to keep the front clip on this beast...


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 17 2006, 01:47 PM~5446034
> *no, i was saying. when baggin a bomb, is making custom shifter links a must
> *


no 
this car came in for more than bagging

it came in for
full open drive conversion
that was
new clutch pressure plate new bell housing
a transmition out of a 59 impala new drive shaft and a 57 chevy rear axel with 355 gears

and 4 link 
c notch
dropped uprights/spindels
and dropped steering arms
and new steering rods
and the set up will be 10 gallons 8 valves with oasis comp


----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

You doing any body mods, Mark? I remember this old commercial where they targa-topped one of those and is looked SICK!

Why is it that dudes who actually work on cars rarely have badass rides of their own, like you joe? (Not hating, just trying to figure out why y'all never work on your own stuff. lol)


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Syte_@May 18 2006, 02:20 PM~5452646
> *You doing any body mods, Mark? I remember this old commercial where they targa-topped one of those and is looked SICK!
> 
> Why is it that dudes who actually work on cars rarely have badass rides of their own, like you joe? (Not hating, just trying to figure out why y'all never work on your own stuff. lol)
> *


busy working on others to make the money to build their own

you should see the codition of mine in person
it's been under for about 4 years
and you'll wonder what the fuck i've been doing for 4 years to it
haha

luckily for me my most expensive parts like engine new glass and all new rubbers for the whole car drive train were all done when i was doing dirt so i had the spare cash then i just don't have the time now a days to finish it up like my schedule as of today is
finish this 47
then i have a 39 coupe coming in
then a 39 master deluxe
then a 48 aero sedan
then a 55 ford pickup
that's 2 weeks a car
and i keep getting deposits for cars at least one a week


----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

From the amount of work you're getting done on it, you'll probly need a new engine and new rubbers again. lol


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey Joe,

How old are you dogg? I am not trying to be a *** or anything, just wondering. Also, how long have you been working on cars like this?


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by b_diddy1_@May 18 2006, 07:42 PM~5454457
> *Hey Joe,
> 
> How old are you dogg? I am not trying to be a *** or anything, just wondering. Also, how long have you been working on cars like this?
> *


stop trying to hook up bitch haha


i'm in my 20's
i was born into the cars and the restaurant biz 
my grand father and uncles were large in the east l.a. lowrider scene in the 70's 
one uncle still has his glasshouse i beleive all patterned out button tuks tru spokes
when i was a little youngster i was reading repair manuals reading how to rebiuld engines and trannys and shit like that pops wouldn't let me touch a wrench until i could tell him what was wrong with a car by the description on the noise and reaction it was giving back
did my first motor swap at 10 worked on rides with my grandfather.

then when i was in highschool i went from shop to shop seeing how thing were done from mini trucks to hotrods lowriders track cars
did a couple jobs for people they liked it
spread the word
now
i'm always booked


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Syte_@May 18 2006, 07:30 PM~5454388
> *From the amount of work you're getting done on it, you'll probly need a new engine and new rubbers again. lol
> *


everything is still in boxes other than the front glass and the motor
i give myself a year 
i feel the car should be done by next summer still need to chop it and fab the trunk floor


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Syte_@May 18 2006, 03:20 PM~5452646
> *You doing any body mods, Mark? I remember this old commercial where they targa-topped one of those and is looked SICK!
> 
> Why is it that dudes who actually work on cars rarely have badass rides of their own, like you joe? (Not hating, just trying to figure out why y'all never work on your own stuff. lol)
> *


44" moon is all it lacs


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Syte_@May 18 2006, 04:20 PM~5452646
> *
> 
> Why is it that dudes who actually work on cars rarely have badass rides of their own, like you joe? (Not hating, just trying to figure out why y'all never work on your own stuff. lol)
> *


A painters house never gets painted... I try to make money before I spend it, and I never seem to have enough, if I did, I probably wouldn't build em anymore, I'd buy em done and tinker. 

My car is still in the Garage, but I finished 3 Basements, 2 kitchens and a bathroom as side work this winter, and work 48 hours a week building highrises and building in Boston as my reg job.. If you got draws full of $, you aint got time to spend it.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@May 19 2006, 02:13 PM~5458536
> * If you got draws full of $, you aint got time to spend it.
> *


TRUTH


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

heres how my saturday went


----------



## MarquisPlaya (Jan 23, 2005)

finally got pics of my new ride


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

Joe you have any pics of the actual suspension set-up on that bomb? Looks great. That chop top is lookin insane as well. I was wondering why you didnt cover the back window while welding, or is it junk to begin with. What about the rest of the windows. What do you have to do to get them to fit properly once the chop is done with. Ive always been intrigued by the whole process, just never had the chance to see it in person.


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

Joe you have any pics of the actual suspension set-up on that bomb? Looks great. That chop top is lookin insane as well. I was wondering why you didnt cover the back window while welding, or is it junk to begin with. What about the rest of the windows. What do you have to do to get them to fit properly once the chop is done with. Ive always been intrigued by the whole process, just never had the chance to see it in person.


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nyccustomizer_@May 24 2006, 09:41 AM~5486755
> *Joe you have any pics of the actual suspension set-up on that bomb?  Looks great.  That chop top is lookin insane as well.  I was wondering why you didnt cover the back window while welding, or is it junk to begin with.  What about the rest of the windows.  What do you have to do to get them to fit properly once the chop is done with.  Ive always been intrigued by the whole process, just never had the chance to see it in person.
> *


the 47 suspension it stepped in the back
with a ford 9 inch rear bridged and bagged over the axel
with a triangulated 2 link

front is just bagged on stock frame

i covered it as i got close to the glass but it was already pitted
from the day they started the chop i wasn't there that day, but i got to fix all the seams and straiten it out. they never hammered or fully welded it so it looked like a fat as in a bikini
seams were bulging everywhere


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MarquisPlaya_@May 24 2006, 09:38 AM~5486422
> *
> 
> finally got pics of my new ride
> *


did you put the juice on that??





new news for me, a car was donated to my college auto class and sence it was donated by a person and not a company (IE, ford, chevy, dimler) so it can be bought. so i asked the instructer if i could buy it and reminded him that my tool box was stolen when it was at school :biggrin: but the car runs out nice and has no rust, how ever it kinda slid under something so the hood,lights and front peace have some dents and scatches but no damage thats more than sheet metal deep. ill give you car guys a hint. the engines in the front and the trannys in the rear and it isnt from the USA 
there is a draw back thow, the rules for selling car that have been donated might have changed. so lets pray and hope not because it would be cool to have for such a cheap price.


----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

:uh: 


A vette :dunno:


----------



## MarquisPlaya (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 24 2006, 05:48 PM~5489333
> *did you put the juice on that??
> *


already had a 4 pump 14 batt setup on it, fully wrapped frame(painted and pinstriped), but im in the process of redoing things, new front pumps(did those today) new coils, cylinders, a few cosmetic things to the set up


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HighProCam_@May 24 2006, 05:33 PM~5489620
> *:uh:
> A vette  :dunno:
> *


and where are though made... :ugh:


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

if your trying to use the space to its max, then why didnt eh woofers get put into the walls?


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 14 2006, 03:43 PM~5608080
> *if your trying to use the space to its max, then why didnt eh woofers get put into the walls?
> *


OOOOk so maybe im not :uh:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

went to Joe's yesterday morning, took off the bed, put in the new rear set-up (took SOMEONE a while to figure it out) :biggrin: good thing that foo Nate was there too... * note to self, truck beds are heavy even when emptied. Today I just took out the center console cause it looked like shit, trying to make a seat in there somehow. :angry:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

started to see what my laptop would look like in the truck


























what yall think? it's either a 15" or 17" screen. used double tape last night and took it for a test run... did pretty well. :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

instead of blowing thing up, I decided to get crackin on the Sanden one more time... I am getting more better at it, yet all I need to do now is wire the damn thing up. I am getting a bit lazy then more motivated as time goes will post pictures of the new set-up soon as I'm done and have gotten the rear lifting :biggrin: 

I'M SO CLOSE JOE.... SO SO DAMN FUCKING CLOSE!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Six Trey (Jul 12, 2005)

Wells heres some progress on the rebuild of my 63. Currently waiting on the frame to get back from sand blaster so I can start the air ride install.


















Back from getting Soda Blasted.


















Layed down a little etch primer










Frame before sand blasting


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

FINALLY got the whole rear done as well as got the Sanden up and running (only hitting 180, might go up to 190 soon). :biggrin: been waiting on some things I ordered... shit hasn't even come in yet :angry: damn waiting game is a bitch.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

last night it a problem. Eletrical is acting up so now I hhave to spend my time dealing with all that... sucks ass but eh, it's coming along. :biggrin: will have pictures of the Sanden and try to take some fill times.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

this don't look too good :angry:


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=24lr3pu


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

<embed width="352" height="288" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://v1.tinypic.com/player.swf?file=data29/87/24lr3pu"></embed>


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

i cant get this damn video of my truck on here!!


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

it worked. nice truck.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

got my fittings in today and tested the stones and conti's @ 200, nothing bad nor did they pop. :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

new Sande set-up, hopefully this one won't come loose on me liek it did last night. Hopped a little on the fwy for some poeple in a limo (nice flashy for me too :biggrin: ) , by the time I got off on the off ramp, heard a weird skreeching, popped the hood at a gas station and found that my main fitting block to the Sanden popped off. :angry:

hope this will work and keep it in place.


----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

:uh: Foey, it almost looks like your rear dumps go back into the tank? Do you have mufflers on there or does it just dump against the tank side? Does that Sanden push a good amount of air?

Anyways, its coming along, looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HighProCam_@Aug 16 2006, 10:58 PM~5983991
> *:uh:   Foey, it almost looks like your rear dumps go back into the tank?  Do you have mufflers on there or does it just dump against the tank side?  Does that Sanden push a good amount of air?
> 
> Anyways, its coming along, looks good   :thumbsup:
> *


yup. got the idea from Joe. no mufflers, it just spits to the side of the tank. :biggrin: 
actually it does (pushing 210 now), it's just that you have to maintain it at times. Keep the pistons lubricated and make sure the trap is dumped out once in a while. 

Hopefully this Mon. I get to finish the front


----------



## lowriding 'lane (Jan 23, 2004)

foey, the truck and impala look good, what kind of oil are you running in your sanden? I run 90w gear oil in mine and it seems to lubricate it pretty good and not blow by too bad but every once in a while it seems like it's not getting enough oil and starts to make some noise.
anyway, here's what i've been working on lately, it's a 42 chevy pickup, workin on getting an i beam front end under it, then it's getting channeled 6" and a 7" chop, and then a 425 nailhead .


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriding 'lane_@Aug 17 2006, 04:56 AM~5985074
> *foey, the truck and impala look good, what kind of oil are you running in your sanden?  I run 90w gear oil in mine and it seems to lubricate it pretty good and not blow by too bad but every once in a while it seems like it's not getting enough oil and starts to make some noise.
> anyway, here's what i've been working on lately, it's a 42 chevy pickup, workin on getting an i beam front end under it, then it's getting channeled 6" and a 7" chop, and then a 425 nailhead .
> 
> ...


pictures aren't loading in my comp right :angry:  

I'm actually just using 100w non detegent oil, You can get it from Home Depot or like Lowes, Harbor Freight in the compressor sections. I like it, at times I used to get that sqeeking noise too, but it's just the pistons letting you know that they need some oil. 

If your using your Sanden daily or run it a lot, your going to have to keep an eye on it from time to time cause that oil is gonna spit out into the trap, you can reuse it but when it's like dookie brown (like ugly ass blackish brown) I'd toss it and put in some new oil. 

but if your still iffy on it all, here's a site for some Sanden oil.

http://www.sanden.com/parts/serviceoil.html


----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm trying to come up with a clean way to mount my valves kind of where there at now. Are there any clamp type things that mount up to the fittings.

:happysad:


----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 











:biggrin: 












:biggrin: 











I took some pics today


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

almost done with her










cant wait to get the 480's in


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HighProCam_@Aug 17 2006, 08:56 PM~5990604
> *I'm trying to come up with a clean way to mount my valves kind of where there at now.  Are there any clamp type things that mount up to the fittings.
> 
> :happysad:
> ...


my goodness procam, you fucking all over the map on that set-up. Almost making Mark's regal look cleaner. lol. 

How does the other side look? I know that's got to have 8 ports, what you using, need a run down of you WHOLE set-up. Types of valve, fittings, shit like that (might be able to come up with a nice diagram for you). 

it looks nice though. wish I had the front of mines doen already... talked to my cousin and he said I could use his driveway... probably... need to ask my cousins pops if it's okay still.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Aug 17 2006, 09:25 PM~5990784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what ride is this going into? I can't wait either dammit!! :angry:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

my 2001 dodge ram 1500

suited for 4 crossovers, autotek XS 900.4 and mmats P2.5 15"


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

cool shit man. post up progress. :thumbsup:

I found something out today... In actuality, I'm pushing more than 210 psi right now. Since my tank is in the bed, and I have a toneau (sp) cover on it, the heat that's accumulated in there is increasing the pressure in my tank. I look at the gauge from time to time now (it's more of a fetish than maintenance). So far I have hit more than 210 psi with my stones (old and tatered as you can see from that other picture I posted) still going on lovely. 
But... I'm starting to get worried my conti's won't be able to take the pressure up front when I install em. Yeah they took in 200, but... for how long? 
Took a little vid of it all... need to figure a way to upload it into my other comp though.


----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Aug 17 2006, 07:42 PM~5990838
> *my goodness procam, you fucking all over the map on that set-up. Almost making Mark's regal look cleaner. lol.
> 
> How does the other side look? I know that's got to have 8 ports, what you using, need a run down of you WHOLE set-up. Types of valve, fittings, shit like that (might be able to come up with a nice diagram for you).
> ...


This is actually the first time I posted my trunk, so ignore the rca wire, I was going to clean it up with some walls and have half the tank exposed. I still have most of my trunk left, but yeah it has 8 ports. Those are only the rear four valves, the front valves are under the hood with the york at 225 psi :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

:O sweet. so you want to just hide the tank in a way though right? I'mma think of a way to set-that up. You worried about where the valves are in the rear?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Aug 18 2006, 02:39 PM~5995139
> *cool shit man. post up progress. :thumbsup:
> 
> I found something out today... In actuality, I'm pushing more than 210 psi right now. Since my tank is in the bed, and I have a toneau (sp) cover on it, the heat that's accumulated in there is increasing the pressure in my tank. I look at the gauge from time to time now (it's more of a fetish than maintenance). So far I have hit more than 210 psi with my stones (old and tatered as you can see from that other picture I posted) still going on lovely.
> ...



what do you have your pressure switch set to?

i'm sure the heat will only increase your psi to a certain extent, for the time being (summer)i would just reduce my cut-off psi and see if i can play with the heat increase... like if you wanna be @ 200, i would have my switch cut off @ 190 and see if the heat creaps it up to 200 

you get what im sayin?


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

already did, I have it set at around 190/200. I'm usually hitting 210 or a little bit more (maybe like 2 or 3 lines more).


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Aug 17 2006, 08:47 AM~5985646
> *pictures aren't loading in my comp right :angry:
> 
> I'm actually just using 100w non detegent oil, You can get it from Home Depot or like Lowes, Harbor Freight in the compressor sections. I like it, at times I used to get that sqeeking noise too, but it's just the pistons letting you know that they need some oil.
> ...


ah, now they work. Looking good. what you plannin on this one?


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

finished the front set-up. lock up looks tight :cheesy: but the lift is pretty slow.


----------



## Raysyouth (Aug 22, 2006)

Right now im putting a new box for my JL Audios, Also im working on instealling all new 4 Interior Infinitys, And Getting the fucking car on the rode .


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)




----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

well i have some new news also

my internet is off till monday so i get a few minutes in the morning at wifes work

i blew the th350 tranny in the 52 but not to worry because i'm on my way this morning to pick up a tremec t5 tranny to replace it


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Aug 22 2006, 03:07 PM~6018341
> *
> 
> 
> ...



cant wait until i can take pics too :|

i like your travel though, very nice man... how much air do you have and about how many lock ups can you get on it?


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

I'm runnin 210 psi right now, with the front I get about 2 (if I'm lucky) lock ups. The conti-techs suck ass unless your running a bottle. They need mean ass psi to lift, bout maybe 130+. The rear I got some Stones, and get a good 4 to 5 lock ups. I'm gonna sell the conti's and get me some Stones soon.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Aug 17 2006, 09:42 PM~5990838
> *my goodness procam, you fucking all over the map on that set-up. Almost making Mark's regal look cleaner. lol.
> 
> How does the other side look? I know that's got to have 8 ports, what you using, need a run down of you WHOLE set-up. Types of valve, fittings, shit like that (might be able to come up with a nice diagram for you).
> ...


it is ass clown


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Aug 26 2006, 09:51 PM~6050122
> *I'm runnin 210 psi right now, with the front I get about 2 (if I'm lucky) lock ups. The conti-techs suck ass unless your running a bottle. They need mean ass psi to lift, bout maybe 130+. The rear I got some Stones, and get a good 4 to 5 lock ups. I'm gonna sell the conti's and get me some Stones soon.
> *



what size tank your using? what link setup did you use for the rear?


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Aug 27 2006, 08:20 PM~6055101
> *what size tank your using? what link setup did you use for the rear?
> *


had 13 gal. but changed it to 8 now. No link, just a bridge and behind axel brackets for now. Might chnage it to a 2 link.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

so you dont have a 4-link or anything? you just removed 1 or 2 leafs and did a behnd the axle with brackets? how is that working out? (the bridge is what the bag mounts to right? just welded on to your chassis)


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Aug 27 2006, 09:39 PM~6055856
> *so you dont have a 4-link or anything? you just removed 1 or 2 leafs and did a behnd the axle with brackets? how is that working out? (the bridge is what the bag mounts to right? just welded on to your chassis)
> *


nope, I'm runnin a mono leaf w/ behind axel brackets an a bridge. It's working great actually. It's pretty cool cause the bridge is under the bed, had to do a little trimming, but it worked out. Pictures of it should be a couple pages back. 
yes, it also helps with support and acts as a cross member, some weld, some you can bolt on to the chassis, or both.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Aug 28 2006, 07:58 AM~6057799
> *nope, I'm runnin a mono leaf w/ behind axel brackets an a bridge. It's working great actually. It's pretty cool cause the bridge is under the bed, had to do a little trimming, but it worked out. Pictures of it should be a couple pages back.
> yes, it also helps with support and acts as a cross member, some weld, some you can bolt on to the chassis, or both.
> *



so your gonna run a 2-link just to get those leafs out? and i will take a look for those off bed pics!


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Aug 29 2006, 10:21 AM~6065410
> *so your gonna run a 2-link just to get those leafs out? and i will take a look for those off bed pics!
> *


yup. I'm also going to have to run my shocks in the rear, but I'm going to have to weld in some shock brackets and 2 #8 bolts in the cross member. All in all it'll be pretty good.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

so basically, the only thing that is keeping your axle and frame in line is the leaf springs that you kept in? i thought that wasnt "good"... and i dont see a pan hard bar.....

im not bashing your install, im just tryna figure out if i could do the same and if its safe.... 


if so, i would love to remake your rear link system:

this is what i was looking at for my bridge and behind axle

http://www.suicidedoors.com/Generation3BridgeKit.php

and then accompany it with this 

http://www.suicidedoors.com/PanhardBarKit.php


will this be suitable for my rear link configuration?

i decided to use shocks up front, should i use 'em in the rear as well? what are some rec. shocks (brand)?


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Aug 31 2006, 08:34 PM~6082680
> *so basically, the only thing that is keeping your axle and frame in line is the leaf springs that you kept in? i thought that wasnt "good"... and i dont see a pan hard bar.....
> 
> im not bashing your install, im just tryna figure out if i could do the same and if its safe....
> ...


lol, it's okay. I did my set-up that way for my own reasons. 
yes it is bad, but depends on what you do. say your a switch happy person, no good. If you just lift and drop, it's fine. The main concern is to not abuse the leafs is all. 

that bridge will work nicely, for the pan hard, is it because your going to keep your leafs in there? If you get a 4 link or any kind of linking set-up (excempting the 2 link), you won't need the panhard, the links will take care of the axel. Yes definately run shocks in the rear. It'll get pretty boucy back there, just get this:

http://www.suicidedoors.com/RearShockCross...MountingKit.php

you can mount it behind the other bar on the bridge. also it will mount nice and close to your axel. You can use your stock shocks, or some Toxic shocks, Monroe's are very nice too.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Aug 31 2006, 11:27 PM~6083367
> *that bridge will work nicely, for the pan hard, is it because your going to keep your leafs in there?  If you get a 4 link or any kind of linking set-up (excempting the 2 link), you won't need the panhard, the links will take care of the axel. Yes definately run shocks in the rear. It'll get pretty boucy back there, just get this:
> 
> http://www.suicidedoors.com/RearShockCross...MountingKit.php
> ...



Yeh, my bad, i forgot to mention that, I am not leaving the leaves in, i was going to run a 2-link.... now your saying, if i just run a link from my axle to my chassis on both sides, run the bridge with the step knotch, and a rear shock relocater, that there is no need for a panhard bar, and my rear link is safe for side to side and expressway travel?


would it be BETTER/MORE safe if i run a parellel 4-link just without the panhard bar compared to the 2-link system(and this is the first time i heard of not using a panhard bar unless using a watz link or a triangulated 4-link)


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Sep 1 2006, 08:44 AM~6085023
> *Yeh, my bad, i forgot to mention that, I am not leaving the leaves in, i was going to run a 2-link....  now your saying, if i just run a link from my axle to my chassis on both sides, run the bridge with the step knotch, and a rear shock relocater, that there is no need for a panhard bar, and my rear link is safe for side to side and expressway travel?
> would it be BETTER/MORE safe if i run a parellel 4-link just without the panhard bar compared to the 2-link system(and this is the first time i heard of not using a panhard bar unless using a watz link or a triangulated 4-link)
> *


Yes, but as long as it's not a parrallel or 2 link. The reason being is that even though you are running links on the sides, the middle is not supported. That is why you don't see a panhard on systems using 3/4/5/6 link systems. 

example:
in this picture, he is using a 3 link system. The two side links help with the travel as well as placement, BUT the third link is holding the axel in place and keeping it aligned. The same would go with a 4 link (triangulated). The two middle bars hold the axel in place and keep the axel aligned, while the other two support. 

















triangulated 4 link









5 link










These systems are using a parrallel 4 link, BUT are not able to keep the axel aligned and in place, so they require a panhard to assist with that.


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Sep 1 2006, 12:00 PM~6086622
> *Yes, but as long as it's not a parrallel or 2 link. The reason being is that even though you are running links on the sides, the middle is not supported. That is why you don't see a panhard on systems using 3/4/5/6 link systems.
> 
> example:
> ...


you learn well kimosabe

but have much to discover


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

okay, im gonna go out and see if i can get a cross member under there without hittin the gas tank... if i can, then i'll see if the thorbecke's can custom build a 3-link system or atleast just give me the kit with everything except the dif. bracket unless they can find a bracket for the dodge.... this is really becoming a pain in the ass... THANKS FOEY, really app. your help


i cant believe how many custom built link systems there are for every year s-10 but not ONE for a dodge ram 1500 that was made b4 2002


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Sep 1 2006, 02:18 PM~6086935
> *you learn well kimosabe
> 
> but have much to discover
> *


:worship: I have yet to learn the ways of the weld...


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Sep 1 2006, 03:46 PM~6087602
> *okay, im gonna go out and see if i can get a cross member under there without hittin the gas tank...  if i can, then i'll see if the thorbecke's can custom build a 3-link system or atleast just give me the kit with everything except the dif. bracket unless they can find a bracket for the dodge.... this is really becoming a pain in the ass... THANKS FOEY, really app. your help
> i cant believe how many custom built link systems there are for every year s-10 but not ONE for a dodge ram 1500 that was made b4 2002
> *



lol, don't stress it foo. Just build your own from scratch:

http://www.suicidedoors.com/4LinkParts.php

side bars and/or middle (wishbone). 
http://www.suicidedoors.com/4LinkParts4-LinkBars.php

middle (wishbone)
http://www.suicidedoors.com/4LinkPartsCustomWishbones.php

cross member options:
http://www.suicidedoors.com/SteelTubing.php


----------



## lincoln6275 (Jul 24, 2006)

1975 lincoln bagged on dubs 
$8000 obo


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

ttt


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

saving up for some goodies for a whole new suspension make-over and int. before I sell off the dak.


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

i just put a 5 speed tranny in the 52
working on some customer cars still time is short
hopefully after i finish these customer cars i'm going to take the 52 apart and finish it up


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

i just put a 5 speed tranny in the 52
working on some customer cars still time is short
hopefully after i finish these customer cars i'm going to take the 52 apart and finish it up


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

I'd like to see some pictures please


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

just orderd to henrob 2000, lets see how well they work.


----------



## hilomx6 (Nov 26, 2004)

that 75 lincoln is awsome


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 27 2006, 11:44 PM~6460619
> *just orderd to henrob 2000, lets see how well they work.
> *


What's up with the new ride? Where are you at with her?


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

getting rid of the Dak and swapping it out for a x-cabbed dime.


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 5 2006, 08:06 AM~6697113
> *getting rid of the Dak and swapping it out for a x-cabbed dime.
> *


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin: gettin rid of mine this summer as soon as its finished lookin for a late 70-early 80's g body for a 4 pump juice setup.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

lol, it's about time to though B. Hopefully I get to get a dime. I want to maybe try to make it look old skool in a way. Ya know with the big ass w/w and thatr smoothie rim. :biggrin: I don't know though, it's one thing to say you want, but to GET is another story.


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

Yea i know ive been workin on my for 3 yrs and want something diffrent. Hope to sell it to some one out of town maybe out of state id kill me to see someone else driving it.


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

N/A


----------

